# Avon Ladies RANT



## TwinkletOes26 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok this is not makeup related well...kina but i figured it belonged here well i am yall resident avon lady. They are so so...arrrrrrg!!! I swear ...some of them got angry bc i posted a few tutorials on the site. Even some that were HALLOWEEN themed. One lady told me i "obviously had too much time on my hands" ....wth? They sit on there and argue about barack obama and same sex marriages but i post a few makeup tutorials (ok maybe like 4) and they go ape s%$t. They are all like "we unlike you dont have time to look at makeup application vids we have husbands and children" im like ok so you have time to chat on an avon forum but not time to look at a 5 min vid lol. They all think Mac cosmetics are a waste of money....that avon is better and mac is only good for club goers. They seriously need to get thier heads outta thier butts. One chick said bright eyeshadow "doesnt fly" in her state of ND. I swear they think nothing compares to avon eyeshadows. They got angry cos i suggested that in order to atract younger women they need to expand the mac line and go with the trends of having more colors and colors that are brighter. They are like that would be too expensive for our customers and avon is for day to day wear not for the club. Im sorry but um last time i checked mac along with other BETTER cosmetics companies make neutral colors as well that are better quality. I got a bright teal eyeshadow at walmart for like a dollar(bonbons are awsome




). Well forget them i think ill post more tutorials just for spite. SOMEBODY is enjoying them bc i see at least 100 ppl view them. A lot og them are just a group of grumpy harpees who need to get a life other than avon seriously. Ok im done ranting now lol...feel free to respond. I like it here people seem to be really chill plus yall actually enjoy talking makeup...unlike the avon women who only like to talk about avon products.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 15, 2008)

That's so rude of them...why do they care? If you wanna post it you're doing it for whoever wants to watch. And how can one narrow minded lady decide that her whole state shouldn't wear bright eyeshadow? That's the dumbest thing I've EVER heard. And bright eyeshadow isn't just for clubs or at night...I wear it whenever I feel like it and I get a lot of compliments! And I live in wyoming. They are obviously being hypocrites since they're spending time giving you crap for no reason and saying they're too busy to do so??? I hate when people are so outwardly judgmental of people like you who are minding their own business and having fun. And avon sucks! LOL. But avon people are crazy...I had a friend who's mom sold it and they were avon nazi's. In my opinion, bright colored shadows can be toned down to look more natural anyway...so why wouldn't a company try to offer something for everyone?


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Omg how rude! If you wanna post tutorials in your spare time then that's up to you!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 15, 2008)

That's ridiculous and rude, what you do in your spare time is your business.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2008)

lol...

Isn't it good to get it all out? maybe they're jealous of your skillaz!





We're not like that here


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome sista, you'll love it here!

forget about those rude ladies, we wont get mad if you post them here





Bright makeup for clubs only? those ladies need to come out of their nutshells...lol


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 15, 2008)

Forget about them crazy ladies. I say just keep doing what you're doing and ignore them. Everyone had their own taste in makeup and just bc their's is more conservative than yours doesn't make yours wrong. I love bright colors. The reason that I don't buy mu from avon is bc they have NO bright colors. Nothing futher than blue, green and purple and even then the colors are tame. AND husbands and children do not take away time from mu. Im married with a child and makeup is a big part of my life.

I'm glad you love it here. Why don't you post your tutorials here as well? We appreciate all the tuts our members post


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

Those ladies seem kind of lame, imo! I actually think that's why I don't buy any Avon products. Their selection is very limited and boring. Sorry they're giving you such a hard time. If posting more vids will make you feel better then go for it.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Oct 15, 2008)

thank you guys they even said that this tutorial : YouTube - My Peacock Look With Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadows

they said the girl was wearing too much makeup lmaooo im like shes got darker skin so these colors make her skin pop ...youre right about the avon e/s colors they are too tame i like the lotions and other stuff but they can keep the eyeshadow.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the ud palette! I love how bright it is. Great tutorial btw


----------

